
Seattle and Columbus Show How Cities Can Win - jseliger
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-29/seattle-and-columbus-show-how-cities-can-win
======
taylodl
Lifelong Columbus resident here. The changes taking place are amazing.
Columbus too has opted for density - multistory apartment buildings used to be
somewhat rare in this city and now they've suddenly become the norm and are
popping up _everywhere_ , but especially near where people work so they opt to
bicycle or walk so the impact to traffic has been negligible. We'll see how
long that lasts, especially without much in the way of public transportation
outside of countywide bus service.

